# My cat has this to say...



## Murrmurr (Nov 19, 2022)

Whenever I put Pixel's bowl of food down for him, I always unconsciously say "Here ya go, bud," and he always replies "A'ight."

Not "thanks," just "a'ight," or sometimes, like when he's tired, "mmyeah-a'ight." 

Maybe cuz he's from the hood.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 19, 2022)

I love all the kitty words!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 19, 2022)

Here's the translated version...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Here's the translated version...


Thank you @HoneyNut . I love it!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 19, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


So cute.

Maybe a little scary.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 19, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Thank you @HoneyNut . I love it!


Oh, shoot. No speakers on my PC and my headphones aren't working. But I'll watch it on the TV, for sure.

@HoneyNut


----------



## Gaer (Nov 19, 2022)

I had a Persian.  The only time she ever talked was when she looked out the window at the first snow. 
She would scream!  She hated snow!


----------



## Jules (Nov 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I had a Persian.  The only time she ever talked was when she looked out the window at the first snow.
> She would scream!  She hated snow!


I can relate.  She had it right.


----------



## Lee (Nov 20, 2022)

Riley does not talk, he believes in action. If I try to sleep in when he wants morning food, he hits my face gently at first and if that don't get me moving he hits harder.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 20, 2022)

Ruby is convinced that she is a marsupial. She can't say marsupial, it's got four syllables 
she has never got past one. But she all but lived in my bathrobe pocket until she simply 
got to big to squeeze in.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 20, 2022)

My beautiful Snowball looked rather like Ruby. She couldn't pronounce the S, so I called her Noball.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 20, 2022)

Pixel has never actually meowed. My DIL told me that's common with feral cats / cats born homeless.

Pixel chirps and makes that brrrr sound a lot, and he also says yeah and a'ight and bro, but never meow or meyou.

Lately, I'm guessing because the wild lady cats are in estrous, he goes to the front door, then looks over at me all bug-eyed and full of attitude, and yells _OUUT!_ really loud.

Because his ear is tipped, and his scrotum is basically just a flap of fur, I assumed the city caught, neutered, and released him back to the feral community that's near my old apartment. So, I guess they can take your balls but they can't take your spirit??


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 20, 2022)

Lots of cats don't meow. They chirp or burr or meep meep, etc.

I read that cats don't naturally meow once they're past kittenhood. Domestic cats "learn" to meow (or make other noises) at their humans -- I guess because it gets the results they want.

I'm sure there are lots of theories.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 20, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Lots of cats don't meow. They chirp or burr or meep meep, etc.
> 
> *I read that cats don't naturally meow once they're past kittenhood. Domestic cats "learn" to meow (or make other noises) at their humans -- I guess because it gets the results they want*.


Yeah, that's what my daughter said. Guess she read the same article.

But you're right; it's a theory. I read an opposing article that said it's breed, not breeding; the old genetics not environment or nature not nurture argument.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 20, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> My beautiful Snowball looked rather like Ruby. She couldn't pronounce the S, so I called her Noball.


Most apt, given that she was female!


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Pixel has never actually meowed. My DIL told me that's common with feral cats / cats born homeless.


My current cat used to be my barn cat and he didn't meow, but I played him YouTube videos of Butters the Bean meowing (I chose Butters because a lot of youtubes of cats meowing is pitiful distressed meows but Butters the Bean has nice confident demanding meows).  It took a while but my cat seemed to gain confidence and start doing an occasional meow, and nowadays he is capable of doing a couple demanding meows.  Maybe I should start playing him the Two Cats Talking youtube video to see if I can get him to learn conversational meowing.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

My two yell as they weave around my legs trying to trip me over.
They are pure evil.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 25, 2022)

More cat-talk.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, that's what my daughter said. Guess she read the same article.
> 
> But you're right; it's a theory. I read an opposing article that said it's breed, not breeding; the old genetics not environment or nature not nurture argument.


My 16 year old Buffy never made a sound.  Her brother Max was the loquacious one.  He died in March.  They've been together since the womb.  Now, she howls, and definitely not always tied to me.  After I "attend" to her she walks away, howling the same lonely sounding, plaintive loud, very loud, cry.  She's doing it right now.  Goes on whenever she's awake.  He always ate after her, so after she eats she starts..........and the day begins.

I mourn for her and with her.  It's heartbreaking to hear.

eta
Definitely not physical, no signs of any illness, no eating or toilet troubles, just that mournful yowl.  The day after the night he died she started screaming and stopped cleaning herself well.  Probably keeping beautiful just for him.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 25, 2022)

Poor little Buffy.


----------

